# NAming your Animals - Yes or No



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Does any one here no name their animals at all? personally I think its retarded
: victory:


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

No i dont


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i do yes, they are part of the family, my brother has a name, so why wouldnt my cat?


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes they all have names


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

I love my animals, thus they get names =]


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

All my reps are part of the family so they get awsome names 

although cheesey

tango
asbo ( dont ask )
fanta 
Big D ( tortoise )


and soo on..
:lol2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

The only time i don't name a pet is if i'm not keeping them, like litters i've bred etc.

Other than that i even name goldfish!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Omerov1986 said:


> Does any one here no name their *animals* at all? personally I think its retarded
> : victory:


it's retarded to give my dogs names?


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

In my house anything thats staying gets a name.


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

Mine get named, they're all part of the family.


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> Does any one here no name their animals at all? personally I think its retarded
> : victory:


 
your paprents shouldnt give you a name .:lol2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

_All my animals get names they are part of the family! 
They are living things not an item you stick on a shelf so why not name them?_

I name everyone that stays!


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

I have named all the animals i have kept

Jerry (dog)
Splish & Splash (Goldfish) - i was only little!!
Arthor, Snowball & Blackbeauty (Guinea Pigs)


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> Does any one here no name their animals at all? personally I think its retarded
> : victory:


Why keep them? From the way the above is worded it comes across you care little for the animals themselves and see them as possessions and commodities rather than living animals.

We name things too give them an identity, a personality. They're not automatons are each animal does behave differently. My leo scylla is probably very different to other peoples, which in turn are named differently.

Its all about respect, by not naming them it seems you think little of then. Even some breeders which deal with 100's/1000's of animals name some of their stock even some lab animals get names!


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

i love my lil guys so they all get names


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

wow this forum sure is retarded :whistling2:

only pets i don't name are fish, unless they are what i'd consider a "character species" e.g. big cichlids


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> wow this forum sure is retarded :whistling2:
> 
> only pets i don't name are fish, unless they are what i'd consider a "character species" e.g. big cichlids


we even named all our fish :blush:


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Why is it 'retarted' to name your pets?


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

I love naming my animals.

Why is it 'retarded'?
Not much different to giving people names really?!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

i dont, apart from a really skinny leo that i call kate moss :2thumb: shes a size zero you see.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I have seventy-some reptiles.

Each and every one of them (with the exception of the two newest additions who we haven't chosen names-that-fit for yet) has a name.

Quite a few of our breeder rats have names, although not all of them do. Generally the buck in a given cage will be named, and the girls are "so-and-so's does". I have Bigwig and his girls (who are part-time called Hyzenthlay and Vilthuril), for example - but Guylian, Bugger, Hat, Scrude and Si don't have named girls.

The baby rats don't, and neither do reptiles who won't be staying long-term.

Far as it goes... even if I numbered my breeding royals, that reference number is just as much a "name" as giving it a single word name. "PR-FIR-F01" is just as much a name (if you use it to refer to a _Python regius_, fire morph, first female you obtained) as "Randal" is.


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

I name all mine, confused as to why that is retarded? :?


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> your paprents shouldnt give you a name .:lol2:



agreed! a number would have sufficed


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Zak said:


> Why keep them? From the way the above is worded it comes across you care little for the animals themselves and see them as possessions and commodities rather than living animals.
> 
> We name things too give them an identity, a personality. They're not automatons are each animal does behave differently. My leo scylla is probably very different to other peoples, which in turn are named differently.
> 
> Its all about respect, by not naming them it seems you think little of then. Even some breeders which deal with 100's/1000's of animals name some of their stock even some lab animals get names!


i do love and care for my animals, just think naming them is retarded


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Jade01 said:


> I love naming my animals.
> 
> Why is it 'retarded'?
> Not much different to giving people names really?!



i just think that when people give animals stupid names like a cat "gizmo" or a guinea pig "snowball" why not call it a human name like charles or gary or nathan, you wouldnt call your daughter snowball would you?


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

sam1989 said:


> i dont, apart from a really skinny leo that i call kate moss :2thumb: shes a size zero you see.


see now that isn't retarded, thats funny:2thumb:


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nismo75 said:


> Why is it 'retarted' to name your pets?


whats retarted? :bash:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Omerov1986 said:


> i do love and care for my animals, just think naming them is retarded


So, when you're talking about your pets, do you just say "That female Cali Kingsnake" ?

If you always refer to her as that... congratulations, you've given her a name. The fact that her name is "That Cali Kingsnake" doesn't change the fact that she has a name.

I have two royal pythons whose names are "Number 10" and "Number 2". Just because they're reference numbers doesn't make them "not names".

And the reason I don't give my animals human names is because, by and large, I think *human* names sound stupid - especially when used on nonhumans.

Heck, my corn snakes have a coded-theme set of names: Jasper, Mica, Zircon, Feldspar, Quartz, Kainite, Realgar, Arsenic, Padparadhscha, Heliodor, Citrine, Selenite, Scoria, Rutile and Pyrite. If you know what the theme is - and a little bit about gems and minerals - you might well be able to go and pick out which animals are likely to be which WITHOUT looking at their cage cards.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> So, when you're talking about your pets, do you just say "That female Cali Kingsnake" ?
> 
> If you always refer to her as that... congratulations, you've given her a name. The fact that her name is "That Cali Kingsnake" doesn't change the fact that she has a name.
> 
> I have two royal pythons whose names are "Number 10" and "Number 2". Just because they're reference numbers doesn't make them "not names".


yes, yes i do


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

yes all my pets have names (human names not stupid ones like snow drop or princess) and no im not a retard, just shows I get more attached to my animals.


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> I have seventy-some reptiles.
> 
> Each and every one of them (with the exception of the two newest additions who we haven't chosen names-that-fit for yet) has a name.
> 
> ...





Ssthisto said:


> So, when you're talking about your pets, do you just say "That female Cali Kingsnake" ?
> 
> If you always refer to her as that... congratulations, you've given her a name. The fact that her name is "That Cali Kingsnake" doesn't change the fact that she has a name.
> 
> ...





Omerov1986 said:


> yes, yes i do


I agree with Ssthisto and everyone else who name there animals lol

Okay I have one plated lizard and its easy just to call him "the plated lizard" but when you have 8, 9, 10 of the one species you need something, codes are confusing where names are easy. All our snakes have feeding records and its just easier to give them names. 

If I just had one snake I would still name it  

....actually now I feel bad for not naming the plated lizard :lol2:


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

All of mine are named. 

And I'm not a retard. Definition being (one of many): _to make slow; delay the development or progress of (an action, process, etc.); hinder or impede_.

However, twat is fun:1. a man who is a stupid incompetent fool [syn: fathead] 2. obscene terms for female genitals [syn: ****]


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Bluejen said:


> I agree with Ssthisto and everyone else who name there animals lol
> 
> Okay I have one plated lizard and its easy just to call him "the plated lizard" but when you have 8, 9, 10 of the one species you need something, codes are confusing where names are easy. All our snakes have feeding records and its just easier to give them names.
> 
> ...


well thats for you, and not me!


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Salamanda said:


> yes all my pets have names (human names not stupid ones like snow drop or princess) and no im not a retard, just shows I get more attached to my animals.


that doesn't prove that you have any more attachment than me to my animals and human names are good! its the retarded ones like you said princess, and snow drop, funny you should say about princess, my sister names our cat that and i cringed


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> that doesn't prove that you have any more attachment than me to my animals and human names are good! its the retarded ones like you said princess, and snow drop, funny you should say about princess, my sister names our cat that and i cringed


 haha my mother called her cat romeo now that a bad name


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Only my dogs, reptile wise, no


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

mine all get named :2thumb:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

dogs not reps


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Every one of mine get names even the spiders lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Omerov1986 said:


> i just think that when people give animals stupid names like a cat "gizmo" or a guinea pig "snowball" why not call it a human name like charles or gary or nathan, *you wouldnt call your daughter snowball would you*?


Peaches Geldof
Apple Martin
even Frank Zapper called his kids Moon Unit and Dweezle.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i have said no......but my reptiles *do* have names each animal has a few different names depeneding on who is talking about them...... but its the kids that name them, not me.

i number them for easy reference and for record keeping.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I name mine!

I have quite a few tiny baby tarantulas, they don't have names (although they are numbered according to what they are ie TP1) but once they're grown on a bit they'll probably get names. Same with my baby scorpions.
My stick insects will never get named, but that doesn't mean I like them any less, it just means they all look pretty much the same


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I name all of my animals 
Including my fishies C: :flrt: Loves my fishies <3


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

Dogs, Cats and other things that can 'understand' get called theri names. My reps have names merely as reference, I don't actually call them their names if you know what I mean?


----------



## Deli--x (Apr 18, 2009)

they're your pets, of course they get names :| and do you know the definition of the word 'retarded', In my opinion you've just made yourself seem quite thick. 

And as you can see, nearlly all of my animals have names.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

All my pets have names, i dont think that's particularly retarded.
Actually I am a bit offended that you suggest people who do name their pets are retarded, that's quite a rude thing to say.
I'm not saying you have to agree with naming pets, nor that you should rush out and buy a baby names book to name your own, but perhaps you could have phrased your opinion in a slightly less offensive way?
That's my opinion in any case.


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> i just think that when people give animals stupid names like a cat "gizmo" or a *guinea pig "snowball"* why not call it a human name like charles or gary or nathan, you wouldnt call your daughter snowball would you?


It was a good name at the time she was all white and i was about 10 but i prob still call her that.
The names are slightly silly... so what! 
Its not your pet so why should it matter to you what i call her!


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I name my dog, started naming my reps but gave up, I dont name them anymore, rather just call them by what they are "female hognose" etc.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I name mine... why not???

Its fun for the kids also to know the animals by their names 

I also think using the word retarded in the poll was totally pointless...


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

i dont think its retarded to name your reps but personally i dont name mine


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't name my animals because I can never think of a name that i want to settle on, and I forget them anyway. 

I don't however think it's retarded to name any animal. 

Though I do like to talk to my animals.


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmm, well i think i would appear rather retarded if when walking my dog i shouted "come here you big black furry creature!" 

I also think its easier with names. I suppose i could say "do you think i should breed the orange patternless female gecko with the orange patternless male in the 2nd viv slightly to the right of the window, or the orange patternless male that is in the vivarium on the 2nd left on the shelf just above the harlequin dalmation?" Nah, think i'll stick with giving them names.

You don't have to, that's your choice, but it sure as hell doesn't make me retarded!


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

We name most of ours, usually silly names. Our corn snake is called Cornflake, thanks to my mum making a mistake when she asked how it was ("How's your cornflake doing, I mean corn snake"). We don't have names for our millipedes or most spiders, but everything else has a name. Otherwise we wouldn't know which one we were talking about.


----------



## herptastic (Apr 15, 2009)

i even named my car. "Timmmahhh" yes its very slow nad doesnt like hills.
so yes all my pets are named.

Neil - bull snake
Tim - bosc
Vlad - cat


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

i have named every single pet i have ever had, goldfish, dogs, all reps, cats, rodents.
i don't get why i wouldn't!
and i am not sure it makes any of us retarded. i think it is quite natural to name something that is living and is precious to you.

if you don't want to that is up to you, but it doesn't make the rest of the world retarded simply because you don't do it!


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

Some of mine have names, some dont!! So I must be half retarded :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Most of ours have names....
The beetles dont have names.


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

We name all our animals. There's nothing retarded about it.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Not many of mine have had names for years but finally decided to name the older ones that are never gonna leave. Most just have a ref number so I can keep track of them in there records.


----------



## Pieluvspooh (May 11, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> i just think that when people give animals stupid names like a cat "gizmo" or a guinea pig "snowball" why not call it a human name like charles or gary or nathan, you wouldnt call your daughter snowball would you?


Perhaps you should have worded your question differently, if you only find it 'retarded' to name pets non-human names, rather than to name them at all! :whistling2:



Repta said:


> All of mine are named.
> 
> And I'm not a retard. Definition being (one of many): _to make slow; delay the development or progress of (an action, process, etc.); hinder or impede_.
> 
> However, twat is fun:1. a man who is a stupid incompetent fool [syn: fathead] 2. obscene terms for female genitals [syn: ****]


:notworthy:

I name all my pets and I always have... I'm assuming you find it retarded that I have Leos called Madam Mim and Merlin?! As they aren't strictly human names... I don't usually go with names liike that but have no problem if they suit the animal and not just because it's cute or whatever!


----------



## smaug (Apr 12, 2009)

I couldn't not name my pets...............they have personality. And how would I get the bouncy springer to come back to me when having a mad 5 minutes in the park?? Although when the kids were younger it may just have been easier to number them 1 - 6 :lol2:
Radley (after the bag) Stupid springer
Smudge the rabbit
Binka the budgie
Bob, Zac, Wally and Flash the fish
Nibbles the hamster (RIP)
Spot the baby dragon
oh and the kids........1,2,3,4,5 and 6!!


----------

